# Texas/Arizona/New Mexico....



## Everymanalion (Jan 27, 2013)

What is your experience with these places? I am freezing my ass off back in NYC and need to get the fuckkkkkk outta hurrrr. Any info? I know Texas is a bitch to hitch and catch out of, tryna stay down there for a couple weeks(2 more weeks of non suppervised probation but I gotta be in the US to get the phone call) then I vrooooom my ass to 'ol meh ee ko. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## Evie217 (Jan 28, 2013)

Texas has awesome weather right now. Lots of police harassment n dirty tricks goin on in ATX and San Antonio


----------



## Dishka8643 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey, reserve your judgement until you've actually been there. Texas is a great state! I never had any problems traveling through texas. I actually thought it was easier than other places. I got two 100.00 bills given to me on 2 separate occasions. Plenty of food kickdowns. Lots of good natured, down to earth people there. Be respectful and keep a low profile and i doubt you'll have much trouble.


----------



## Everymanalion (Jan 28, 2013)

I have been to Texas but by greyhound only, never hitched or anything


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Jan 30, 2013)

It's pretty cold in Northern Arizona right now. I'm in Flagstaff and we just had a pretty big snow storm.

It gets pretty cold at night in Southern Arizona, but I myself plan on going to the Tucson area to see folks and get relief from the weather!


----------



## Evie217 (Jan 30, 2013)

Texas really isnt hard to get out of. Hasnt been for me, anyway. The whole cop thing..they are stopping anyone who is in the downtown surrounding area of San Antonio. Cars, bikes and people walking.


----------



## Bent Spoons (Feb 5, 2013)

Go check out corpus christi or galveston. New Orleans in pretty cool and in the area.


----------



## Peagreen (Feb 6, 2013)

Evie217 said:


> Texas has awesome weather right now.


+ San Antonio overall isn't bad, spent a couple years there. Good luck catching me anywhere inbetween Pecos and Tucson though..


----------

